# Changing my e-mail address



## Shadowmanrider (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi,

I need to change my e-mail address as I have left work, but when I try to enter my personal one ( which is on gmail ), it tells me that the address is not allowed to be used ?????

Why would this be ?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Afaik, gmail addresses are blocked due to the high number spammers :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, As above, & you will have to request authorisation from Admin, to be able to use Gmail.
Hoggy.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Drop me a PM with the address you want to use and I'll swap it over for you.


----------

